# Essential Tool Chest



## jemangin (Oct 23, 2013)

This is my version of Fine Wood Working Mike Pekovich's essential tool chest. I was going to wing it but I am glad I bought his plan and instructions. Learned a ton. Everything was the first time for me including hand cut dovetails, bridle joints, through tenons and wedged through tenons. My dovetails improved as I went. My cabinet dovetails are ok but my drawer dovetails are more passable. 

I am amazed it turned out without any major errors. When I resawed the walnut panels for the top, they blew apart during the last inch and developed a pronounced bow. I placed them on the lawn trying to flatten them but eventually decided that curved panel tops would add my own flair. Definitely added to the complexity when making the rabbets on the panels.

He recommended using a light wood such as butternut but I couldn't resist making it out of walnut and maple. Finished it with a blonde shellac. After placing all my hand tools in it, it will not be moved very far. 

The last picture was my wife's idea. Rather then drawer locks, I cut holes through the back of the drawers and lock them in place with a wood stick which passes through all of the shelves. After loading it up with my tools, I decided I should be sponsored by Lee Valley. All of my tools are from that store.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Nice job and some nice tools too. Many of us have a monetary attachment to LV.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Nice job and some nice tools too. Many of us have a monetary attachment to LV.


you got that right..


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Very nice job Jamie


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Really nice chest. Nothing like good tools.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Very nice Jamie.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Where's the dust???

Good tools need to be used!! 

Looks good.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Looks great


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Excellent looking tool box and tools.


----------



## woodworker47 (Dec 19, 2008)

Jamie,

Really nice chest. 

Frank


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Great job. And with the dust again....the best tools are the ones that get used. Having a homemade toolbox was a right of passage in the old days and showed the level of skill. I'd be proud of that one especially for so many firsts. If you're anything like me I know where my mistakes are and usually that's where my eyes go first. No one else seems to see them but I know. Keep up the good work Jamie.


----------



## Danman1957 (Mar 14, 2009)

Great tool chest and nice tools Jamie. I also use the Narex chisels and love them.


----------



## IRestore (Mar 28, 2015)

Very nice indeed!


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Beautiful storage for your beautiful collection of tools, Jamie. Keep those plans safe, in case you buy more.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Good job, Jamie, like @sreilly said, that used to be a requirement in the trades, only got a "C" grade on mine, got an "A" on my saw horse tho.
Really like the job you did, fitting for such nice tools, now we expect great things from you. Thanks for the pictures too , also like the drawer lock.
Herb


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

If you had any problems while building, it certainly doesn't show it...
Outstanding...


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Nice. N


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

An heirloom piece to be certain. 

Well done Jamie!


----------



## twix228 (Apr 8, 2021)

Wow that looks great, where i can buy something like that for my garden?


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @twix228 

You may or may not receive a reply to your post as the previous one was in October 2018.


----------



## Blancober (Apr 9, 2021)

Hey, I have also same problem as you! You may also use and tree trimming equipment to cut and shape bushes. They are more relaxed and simpler to be using, in my experience. Haus & Garten ClassicPRO Titanium Bypass Pruning Shears is the best choice! I prefer it for a variety of purposes. Enter site and you will find them! For one, it's also made of sturdy components, and it quickly cuts tree roots from trees, making it simple to care for plants. I enjoy spending time and caring for my trees and bushes, which is why I just want to work with the right tools for the job. So it won't be difficult for me to function.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @Blancober


----------



## Blancober (Apr 9, 2021)

Thanks a lot , old55!


----------

